# My fish tank



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

awesome job dude , welcome to the forum . look forward to more pics and details about your set up ...


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

wow,

Very nice tank, great job!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! I'd be a pretty happy fish in that tank.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Great looking set up!

Welcome to the board


----------

